
Python 2.7 will retire in... - Ivoah
https://pythonclock.org/
======
minitech
It was moved to April:
[https://pyfound.blogspot.com/2019/12/python-2-sunset.html](https://pyfound.blogspot.com/2019/12/python-2-sunset.html)

[https://www.python.org/psf/press-
release/pr20191220/](https://www.python.org/psf/press-release/pr20191220/)

~~~
mehrdadn
It seems it wasn't moved; the intention wasn't to make the final release on
New Year's, but to have the release occur around PyCon. Rather it seems what
they meant was that they'd stop fixing issues (except critical ones/blockers)
past new year's.

------
rs23296008n1
Accidently realised I had a lot of code that still worked under 2.7 when I
provided the wrong interpreter path. The tests passed with only a few failing.

I doubt I'll ever update them to run under 2.7. Ironically I still support
some scripts under 1.x for a bunch of industrial systems that aren't
networked. It will be nice when July comes along and they all vanish and
replaced with the 3.x goodness.

------
rbranson
Python 2.7 will be forked in...

~~~
viraptor
If there's legitimate need and enough support, it will be. But I haven't seen
any company announcing their fork and services so far. It may not happen on a
larger scale.

~~~
csande17
Red Hat will continue to support Python 2 until 2024:
[https://access.redhat.com/solutions/4455511](https://access.redhat.com/solutions/4455511)

~~~
usr1106
But Python is not GPL or similarly restrictively licensed, so RH is not
obliged to publish the changed code they produce for their paying customers.
Whether they will do e. g. via CentOS I have not investigated.

~~~
jcelerier
to be fair, all the CVEs I see in the last few years are related to urllib
([https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-1021...](https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-10210/product_id-18230/version_id-92056/year-2019/Python-
Python-2.7.html)) - there are tons and tons of applications which aren't even
using any kind of network communications, does it matter for them that Python
gets updated ?

------
analog31
... And we'll tak a cup o' kindness yet,

for auld lang(uage) syne.

------
downerending
Yawn. I'm still waiting for COBOL to retire.

